
Hunting for Vulnerabilities in Signal – Part 1 - hannob
https://pwnaccelerator.github.io/2016/signal-part1.html
======
smartbit
Signal fixed it
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12510461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12510461)

